# اللجنة الرئاسية تؤيد استبعاد المرشحين العشرة من خوض السباق الرئاسى



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*الثلاثاء، 17 أبريل 2012 - 19:51
 أيدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا مساء اليوم، قرارها السابق باستبعاد 10 من متقدمى الترشح، 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أيدت لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا مساء اليوم، قرارها السابق باستبعاد 10 من متقدمى الترشح، من خوض انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية المقرر إجراؤها فى 23 و 24 مايو المقبل.. حيث رفضت اللجنة كافة التظلمات التى قدمها المستبعدون العشرة.

والمستبعدون العشرة هم كل من: عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وخيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين سابقا، والمحامى حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والدكتور أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، والمحامى مرتضى منصور، وإبراهيم أحمد الغريب، مدرس لغة إنجليزية، وأحمد محمد عوض خبير آثار، وممدوح قطب الضابط السابق بالمخابرات العامة، وحسام خيرت، وأشرف بارومة.

وجاء قرار اللجنة بعد اجتماع مطول عقدته منذ صباح اليوم بكامل تشكيلها الذى يضم 5 من كبار المستشارين، وصدرت كافة القرارات برفض التظلمات بإجماع آراء أعضاء اللجنة.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

*حقيقى خسرنا عمر سليمان لكن كمان اتخلصنا من كابوسين سمعه والشاطر 
للاسف اصبحت باقى الاسماء المتاحه كلها مخيبه للامال ودون المستوى !!*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا على الخبر أستاذى

وخلينى أسأل 
حضرتك ناوى ترشح مين؟؟
*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*بو _سى _ما _عيل ... اله الكدب عند الفراعين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *شكرا على الخبر أستاذى
> 
> وخلينى أسأل
> حضرتك ناوى ترشح مين؟؟
> *​



*حازمون ...... وإلا ناسفون
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*
القاضي أحمد شوشة وهو من قضاة تيار الاستقلال المعروف بمواقفه منذ 2005 خاصة أزمة تزوير انتخابات مجلس الشعب: 

تابعت قضية والدة الشيخ حازم بحيادية من الناحية القانونية واستمعت إلى مبرراته العديدة وقرأت قانون الجنسية وحيثيات حكم القضاء الإدارى وحيثيات استبعاده الصادرة من اللجنة الرئاسية. وتبين أن اللجنة لديها كل الحق فى استبعاده قانوناً ومن المستحيل أن تقبل تظلمه. ولكن الملفت للنظر أسلوب الشيخ حازم المحامى الذى يعلم القانون جيدا فيستشهد حتى آخر لحظة فى الفيديو الذي أصدره اليوم بالمادة 14 إثبات ليدلل على صحة موقفه وظلم اللجنة الرئاسية. رغم أن أى دارس للقانون يعلم تماما أن هذه المادة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع مطلقا. المشكلة عندى فى نوعية خطاب الشيخ الذى يخاطب فيه عاطفة أنصاره دون عقولهم ويعتمد فى الإدلاء بالمعلومات القانونية أو غير القانونية على عدم علم المخاطبين بتلك المعلومات. فضلا عن إشعارهم بالاضطهاد مما قد يؤدى إلى كوارث. من يلجأ إلى هذه الطريقة لا يمكن أن نستأمنه على هذا البلد.*


----------



## grges monir (17 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى خسرنا عمر سليمان لكن كمان اتخلصنا من كابوسين سمعه والشاطر
> للاسف اصبحت باقى الاسماء المتاحه كلها مخيبه للامال ودون المستوى !!*


استبعاد سليمان سياسى اكتر منة ادراى 
الخبر الكويس فى اللىحصل دة هو فعلا اقصاء اسماء متخلفة بمعنى الكلمة تريد ان تكون زعيمة لمصر !!
المتاح على الساسة حتى لو كان دون المستوى فهو افضل من اللذين استبعدوا
وهاقولك حاجة بقى دونا
انا متوقع فشل الانتخابات الجاية هههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل امام اللجنة الرئاسية يهتفون: "حي على الجهاد" .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*عاجل: انصار الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل يقتحمون اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بعد قرار استبعاد ترشحه من رئاسة الجمهورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أبو_اسماعيل من أمام لجنة الإنتخابات: كنت قد لزمت بيتي انتظاراً لقرار اللجنة ولكن بعد الخيانة التي تحدث الآن فلن أغادر هذا المكان*


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 أبريل 2012)

*اشكرك يارب
ابن الامريكيه خرج نهائى مبرووووووووك*
يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيه 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*محامى المهندس خيرت الشاطر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بدأت فى تزوير الانتخابات وذلك فى تعيبه على استبعاد المهندس خيرت الشاطر من السباق واكد ان قرار استبعاد المهندس خيرت قرارسياسى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*حدثت عدة اشتباكات بين أنصار ابواسماعيل والأمن امام مقر اللجنه العليا للإنتخابات وابو اسماعيل يعلن الاعتصام امام اللجنه .

ويذكر انه متواجد الآن امام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الشيخ الدكتور جمال المراكبي أحد اعضاء مجلس شورى العلماء والذى أكد أن أعضاء المجلس توجهوا الى مقر اللجنة الرئاسية بعد تأكيدات أعضاء اللجنة أن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل تم استبعاده رسميا من انتخابات الرئاسة التي تقرر اجراؤها اواخر مايو المقبل .

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أكد صايع روض الفرج جمال صابر، مدير حملة حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح الرئاسى المستبعد، أن الحملة قررت فض الاعتصام أمام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة على أن تنظم مليونية ضخمة بميدان التحرير الجمعة المقبل، وقال إننا على أعتاب ثورة ثانية ضد المجلس العسكرى بعدما أصبح يسير على نفس خطى «مبارك»، وإن الظلم والفوضى تشعبا فى كل مؤسسات الدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*اتهم حازم أبوإسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من السباق الرئاسي اللجنة العليا للرئاسة بالتدليس بشأن قرار استبعاده بسبب ثبوت  حصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية.

وقال :" ان اللجنة العليا للرئاسة قامت بهدم بنيان الاثبات القانونى المصرى بالكامل من خلال  اختراق حجية الأحكام القضائية وأيضا توصيف المستندات".
و تابع أبو إسماعيل في  كلمته التي بثتها فضائية الجزيرة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء إنه تعرض إلى عملية تزوير بالغة فى كل المستندات التى يستندون إليها.
وتحدى أبوإسماعيل اللجنة الرئاسية بأن تنشر المذكرات التى رفعت إليها من أعضاء أمانتها العامة والتى تستنكر قرار استبعادى من سباق الرئاسة ، قائلا:" إن هناك 8 مذكرات قدمت حتى اليوم بشأن قرار استبعادى وأدعو الله ألا تغير اللجنة آراءها ".
قائلا: "اقسم بالله انا لو امام ثقب إبرة يمنحنى اللجوء  الى القضاء لكشف وفضح هذه الجنة ، لفعلتها

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*حازم ابو اسماعيل لمؤيديه: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الأخر فلا يغادر مكانه ويعتصم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻨﻮﻥ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ مﺮﺳﻲ .... 

ﻣﺮﺣﺐ ﻣﺮﺣبا ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺒﻦ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*المئات من أنصار المرشح الرئاسي المستبعد يتدفقون حاليا على مقرالإعتصام أمام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بمصر الجديدة*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الي استحوا ماتوا ، دجال نصاب مفضوح لم يعرض الغرين كارد لو كان فيه ذرة صدق .*
*هو وأنصاره البلاطجة يجب إعدامهم بتهمة البلطجة ، وهذا موجود في الدستور المصري على ما أعتتقد ، وحتى لو لم يكن موجوداً فمصلحة الوطن بعد كل هذا التهديد بالإرهاب والجهاد ، هل يحولون العالم لغابة ؟؟*
*وكلمة تفرض نفسها : إذا بُليتم بالمعاصي فاستتروا .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أعضاء «الرئاسية» يغادرون المقر من الباب الخلفي خشية أنصار أبو إسماعيل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*المجلس العسكرى: البلاد قد تدخل منعطف خطير بسبب عدم احترام القانون وقد يدفعنا هذا لإتخاذ كل مايلزم من أجل حفظ أمن واستقرار البلاد*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*



أعضاء «الرئاسية» يغادرون 
المقر من الباب الخلفي خشية أنصار أبو إسماعيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأين الأمن المصري ؟؟
يجب ألا نترك البلد لهؤلاء البلاطجة .
المنطق أن يخرجوا من الباب الأمامي بحماية الأمن فإذا حاول أحد الإعتداء يجب إطلاق الرصاص في الهواء ، فإن استمر الهجوم فالرصاص التالي في المهاجمين فوراً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*



المجلس العسكرى: البلاد قد 
تدخل منعطف خطير بسبب عدم احترام القانون وقد يدفعنا هذا لإتخاذ كل مايلزم من أجل 
حفظ أمن واستقرار البلاد

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأخيراً .. كلام جميل .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قائلا: "اقسم بالله انا لو امام ثقب إبرة يمنحنى اللجوء الى القضاء لكشف وفضح هذه الجنة ، لفعلتها*


 *وحياة .....ـا ه ؟*
*أعطينى توكيل وانا بكرة الصبح أعملها لك يا عم الحاج*
*ومش عايز منك أتعاب ....حعملها لله وللوطن وللجميع :flowers:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المجلس العسكرى: البلاد قد تدخل منعطف خطير بسبب عدم احترام القانون وقد يدفعنا هذا لإتخاذ كل مايلزم من أجل حفظ أمن واستقرار البلاد*


 
*سنحيا نِعاجاً ...هههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*
اقترب أحد أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من أبو إسماعيل عقب انتهائه من الكلمة التى ألقاها على المنصة، أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وسأله أن يقسم أمامهم بأن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، مضيفًا بأنه يطبع بوسترات وميداليات تحمل صورة الشيخ على نفقته الخاصة، مؤكدا أنه سيظل يدعمه إذا أقسم بذلك أمام جميع أنصاره.

وجاء رد أبو إسماعيل عليه بالصمت والانصراف عنه، فيما ثار باقى أنصار الشيخ على هذا الشخص رافضين مطالبته أبو إسماعيل بالقسم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*فى أول رد فعل على رفض التظلم الذى تقدم به اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، على استبعاده من انتخابات الرئاسة ضمن الـ10 المستبعدين، أكد نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق على التزامه بكلمة القضاء المصرى الشامخ، رافضاً التعليق أكثر من ذلك، مشيراً إلى أنه فى حالة رغبته فى التعليق على قرار الاستبعاد سيكون عقب وصول الإخطار الرسمى له باستبعاده وليس عن طريق ما أذيع خلال وسائل الإعلام.

وفى السياق ذاته، سادت حالة من الاستياء والحزن بين مؤيدى اللواء عمر سليمان على قرار استبعاده من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية، مؤكدين أن استبعاده خسارة كبيرة لمصر لن هو الأجدر على تولى الرئاسة وإعادة الأمن والاستقرار للبلاد مرة أخرى.

كما أعلن أعضاء حملته الرسمية، أن هناك مؤامرة كبيره لاستبعاد اللواء عمر سليمان من الانتخابات الرئاسية، خاصة أن موقفهم القانونى سليم وأن التماسهم وتظلمهم مدعوم بالأدلة المنطقية والبراهين التى تدعم القرار، مبدين استغرابهم من رفض تظلمهم ومؤكدين فى الوقت ذاته استمرار دعمهم للواء عمر سليمان لأنهم من أنصاره ومؤيديه ولكونه هو القائد الحقيقى لمصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمود حسين الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة ستدفع رسمياً بالدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فى أول رد فعل على رفض التظلم الذى تقدم به اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، على استبعاده من انتخابات الرئاسة ضمن الـ10 المستبعدين، أكد نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق على التزامه بكلمة القضاء المصرى الشامخ، رافضاً التعليق أكثر من ذلك، *


*المحترم محترم ...والغوغاء معروفين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام م مقر اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، مساء اليوم، عقب إنهاء الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل كلمته، الذى أكد فيها اعتصامه أمام مقر اللجنة، وهو ما انعكس على الحالة المرورية التى أصيبت بشلل تام بشارع صلاح سالم، فيما انصرف الشيخ حازم من أمام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2012)

> *، أكد نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق على التزامه بكلمة القضاء المصرى الشامخ، رافضاً التعليق أكثر من ذلك،*



*وهتفضل طول عمرك جينرال يا جينرال والبقر والحلوف سيظلوا على ذلك ذلك فقد اقتنصهم ابليس فى الفخ وارادوا ذلك فلا يوجد مجال ان نخرجهم *


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*اذن فقد إعتصم بالفعل حازم أبو إسماعيل من أجل شخصه !!*
*  رؤوسنا فى التراب منكم أيها الشهداء الأبرار*
*  يامن ترككم الشيخ تموتون غدرا فى محمد محمود*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*اللي فاته الموتمر الصحفي *


*الخاص بخيرت الشاطر *


*الان علي الجزيرة مصر*

* يبقا فاته نص عمره!*


*  دا احنا هانشوف ايام سودة !!!*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*قال المهندس خيرت الشاطر، المرشح الرئاسى المستبعد، فى أول رد فعل تعقيبًا  على قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات برفض الطعون المقدمة واعتماد استبعاده  من سباق الرئاسة، "استبعادى رغم صحة موقفى دليل أن نظام مبارك مازال يحكم،  وأعداء الثورة وبقايا نظام مبارك ومن يديرون مصر حاليًا، يعملون ليل نهار  على إفساد الثورة وسرقتها، والرجوع بها للمربع صفر، وإغراق الوطن فى  المشاكل حتى يكفر المصريون بالثورة، ولكن هيهات لن يعود المصريون لعهد  ماقبل الثورة، فهم لم يستوعبوا أن المصريين لن يعودوا إلى القمقم.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*كتب إبراهيم قاسم ومحمد رضا ومحمود عثمان*​ *كشف مصدر قضائى مسئول باللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية،  أنهم تلقوا وفدا من مجلس شورى العلماء المسلمين، ومنهم جمال المراكبى بصحبة  أربعة محامين حضروا إلى مقر اللجنة، وطلبوا منهم الاطلاع على الأوراق  الخاصة بالمرشح المستبعد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، للتأكد من سلامة استبعاده،  وهو ما وافق عليه المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة، خاصة أنهم أكدوا له  أنهم حضروا من أجل تهدئة الأوضاع ودرء أى فتنة خاصة فى ظل اعتصام أنصار  أبوإسماعيل أمام مقر اللجنة من الأمس.*
*وأشار المصدر إلى أن الوفد عقب ذلك تلقى اتصالا من أبو إسماعيل أخبرهم فيه  أن رفض تظلمه واستبعاده من الترشح بسبب جنسية والدته هو شأن شخصى وأنه لا  يوافق على اطلاعهم على هذه الأوراق وهم داخل مقر اللجنة.  *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nBSNzMVQFgs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DYlLewxzY8k&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*كتب محمد رضا*​ *اقترب أحد أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل من أبو إسماعيل عقب  انتهائه من الكلمة التى ألقاها على المنصة، أمام مقر اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات، وسأله أن يقسم أمامهم بأن والدته لا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية،  مضيفًا بأنه يطبع بوسترات وميداليات تحمل صورة الشيخ على نفقته الخاصة،  مؤكدا أنه سيظل يدعمه إذا أقسم بذلك أمام جميع أنصاره.*
*وجاء رد أبو إسماعيل عليه بالصمت والانصراف عنه، فيما ثار باقى أنصار الشيخ على هذا الشخص رافضين مطالبته أبو إسماعيل بالقسم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ugDWeUONpRw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*كتب إبراهيم قاسم محمد رضا ومحمود عثمان*​ *قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة الرئاسية، فى تصريحات  لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن اللجنة فور اجتماعها لبحث التظلمات الخاصة بتظلمات  المرشحين العشرة المستبعدين قررت بالإجماع، رفض التظلمات جميعها واستبعادهم  من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*وأضاف بجاتو، أن أعضاء اللجنة جميعا محتجزون داخل المقر ولا يعرفون كيف  يخرجون، رافضا الوضع الذى تسبب فيه أنصار أبو إسماعيل المتواجدون أمام  المقر.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*بعد مغادرة المرشح المستبعد حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل هتف انصاره " ادينا اشرة نجيب طنطاوى فى شيكارة " 

وهتفوا ايضاً " الشعب يريد حازم ابو اسماعيل " .

*


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*كتب إبراهيم قاسم محمد رضا *
*قال المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن أعضاء اللجنة جميعهم  انصرفوا من الباب الخلفى لمقر اللجنة خوفًا من حدوث اشتباكات مع أنصار  المرشحين المستبعدين، لافتا إلى أن اللجنة رفضت الاعتراضات التى قدمها  المرشحون العشرة المستبعدون من الانتخابات الرئاسية، وذلك لعدم تقديمهم  أسبابًا حقيقية تؤكد أنهم لهم الحق فى الترشح.
وأضاف سلطان أن اللجنة قامت بدراسة الأسباب التى قدمها حازم أبو إسماعيل  بأن والدته مصرية الجنسية ولا تحمل الجنسية الأمريكية، وأن اللجنة لذات  الأسباب السابقة قررت استبعاده حيث وصل للجنة أوراق تثبت بأنها تحمل  الجنسية الأمريكية، موضحًا أن جميع المرشحين لم يقدموا أى جديد فى  تظلماتهم، وأن اللجنة لهذه الأسباب قررت استبعادهم، لافتا إلى أنه سيتم  الإعلان عن أسباب استبعاد المرشحين غدًا كاملة.*


----------



## Critic (17 أبريل 2012)

خليهم يستفزوا الجيش كمان وكمان بهمجيتهم لحد ما يتهرسلهم بالمدرعات كام واحد وباقتهم يرجعوا لجحورهم ومحدش يسمعلهم نفس تانى , المفروض اساسا يدورا على حتة يتداروا فيها بعد فضيحة شيخهم الكذاب , واذا بليتم فإستتروا !!!


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*تحت عنوان "من كان يعبد أبو إسماعيل.. فإن حازم بشر يخطئ ويصيب.. ومن كان  يعبد الله فإن الله يحب الصادقين"، تنشر "اليوم السابع" فى عددها الصادر،  الأربعاء، كواليس قصة تهرب حازم أبو إسماعيل من القسم أمام مجلس شورى  العلماء، إضافة إلى مقال الكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح، رئيس التحرير، الذى أكد  أن حازم أبو إسماعيل "بشر" يخطئ ويصيب، قد يلتزم بالشرع، أو قد يتلاعب  بالقانون.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*كتب محمد رضا*​ *سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر أمام مقر اللجنة العليا للانتخابات،  بعدما حدثت مشادات كلامية بين أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وبعض الإعلاميين  لمنعهم من الاقتراب من المرشح المستبعد.
ويحتشد الآن قرابة 2000 من أنصار أبو إسماعيل أمام مقر اللجنة، حيث أعلنوا عن الدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح. **
وفى سياق متصل، تناقصت أعداد قوات الأمن بعد هدوء الأوضاع نسبياً وابتعاد  أنصار أبو إسماعيل من أمام المقر إلى الحديقة الوسطى، حيث مقر اعتصامهم.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

*اشتباكات "بالشباشب" بين انصار ابو اسماعيل وقوات الامن امام اللجنة
*
[YOUTUBE]OtXtv-NiRc0&feature=player_embedded
[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)




----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*نادر بكار لانصار ابو اسماعيل*

*لو كنا نعلم صدق الشيخ لما ترددنا فى نصرته*


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*وائل غنيم يطالب المقربين من أبو إسماعيل بالكشف عن جنسية والدته*​ 
الثلاثاء، 17 أبريل  2012 - 23:24​ *




وائل غنيم*​ *كتب أمين صالح*​ *وجه الناشط وائل غنيم، رسالة إلى أقارب حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل  المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات الرئاسة، أكد فيها أن كل من يعرف حقيقة جنسية  والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل سواء كان من المقربين له أو ممن عمل معه  فى حملته ولا يتكلم بالحقيقة فى هذه اللحظة فهو مشترك فى أى تصعيد لا  يُحمد عقباه سيحدث فى الأيام القادمة.*
*وأضاف غنيم، عبر صفحته على الفيس بوك، أنه يتفهم غضب الكثيرين، مشيراً إلى  أن القضية كلها فتنة، ولولا أن الأمر قد تسيل فيه دماء المصريين على قضية  يعرف الكثيرين حقيقتها لما تكلم فيها.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

كتب محمد رضا​ بدأ العشرات من أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من  الرئاسة، مغادرة مكان اعتصامهم أمام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمصر الجديدة  فى طريقهم إلى ميدان التحرير للدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح والمشاركة فى مليونية  الجمعة القادم والتأكيد على الاستمرار فى دعم أبو إسماعيل.
فيما بقى المئات من أنصار أبو إسماعيل فى اعتصامهم أمام اللجنة، حيث تبث  المنصة الموجود فى الحديقة الوسطى بشارع صلاح سالم الأناشيد والأغانى  الدينية، ويرددون هتافات منها "يسقط حكم العسكر.. لو لازم يبقى حازم..  والشعب يريد حازم أبو إسماعيل". 
فيما طالب القائمون على المنصة أنصار أبو إسماعيل بالبقاء أمام اللجنة وعدم  الذهاب إلى التحرير حتى تأتى تعليمات من الشيخ أبو إسماعيل بذلك. 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2012)

يُثبت لسهولة اضافة الاخبار الجديده فيه
لانها شكلها هتولع قريب !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههه
يثبت للتوليع ...متخليك محضر خير يا عمنا ...ازاى سيبتم الرمم دى تسرقوا ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يثبت للتوليع ...متخليك محضر خير يا عمنا ...ازاى سيبتم الرمم دى تسرقوا ؟؟





تعال نعمل انتخابات بكره
نشوف الشعب هيختار السلفيين والاخوان بنفس الاغلبيه ولا النسبه هتختلف
خلى الشعب يفهم وينضف
والشعب مش هيفهم ولا ينضف الا لما يعرف هو بيتعامل مع دين ولا تجار دين
وفى امل وفى نتجيه بس الصبر
عمنا الكبير البرادعى قال ايه
اعطوا الاسلاميين فرصة .. وسيكتشف المصريين ان الشعارات وحدها لاتكفى
-
بجد البرادعى يوم عن يوم بثق فيه وفى نظرته اكتر
راجل محترم فى زمن قل فيه كل معادن الرجوله !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

وبكرة لية يامينا ...انا النهاردة سمعتها من اكتر من واحد 
يارب العسكرى يحكم ويلغى مجلس الشعب ده ويعيدوا الانتخابات
ويبقوا يتفوا على خلقنا لو انتخبناهم تانى ....


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> وبكرة لية يامينا ...انا النهاردة سمعتها من اكتر من واحد
> يارب العسكرى يحكم ويلغى مجلس الشعب ده ويعيدوا الانتخابات
> ويبقوا يتفوا على خلقنا لو انتخبناهم تانى ....



يبقى فى فايده ولا لا يعمنااا ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2012)

*طبعا وفايدة كبيرة ...*
*بس هما زودوها قوى قوى ...*
*الشرطة سقطت ...والجيش عايزين يسقطوه ...والقضاة اهانوهم واتهموهم بالتزوير ....*
*مافيش كبير ..حتى اللى عمل فيها كبير طلع اكبر نصاب ....*
*فاضل لنا اية ؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (18 أبريل 2012)

*كتب سيد الخلفاوى*​ *وصلت مسيرة أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل إلى ميدان التحرير والتى تضم  العشرات، حاملين صوره الشيخ حازم، ولافتات كبيرة كتب عليها شعار الحملة  "سنحيا كراما" مرددين العديد من الهتافات منها "أنا مش جبان أنا مش جبان..  أنا  راجع راجع الميدان"، "يا مشير يا مشير مش هنسكت على التزوير"، و"مش  هجيب رئيس بالغصب مش هجيب رئيس بالقبض"، و"راجع أقولك يا عنان اللى زور  هيتهان".*
*كما نظم عدد آخر من أنصار أبو إسماعيل وقفة صامتة بالميدان، رافعين خلالها  بوسترات الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل وشعار حملته، كما وزعوا عددا كبيرا من  المنشورات على المارة وسائقى السيارات تحمل المنشورات صورة من خطاب وزارة  الداخلية الذى ينص على أن والدة الشيخ حازم لا تحمل أى جنسية سوى الجنسية  المصرية. *
*وأكد أنصار أبو إسماعيل دخولهم فى اعتصام مفتوح بميدان التحرير، مبررين ذلك بأن القضية أصبحت قضية رأى عام تهم جميع الشعب المصرى.*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا وفايدة كبيرة ...*
> *بس هما زودوها قوى قوى ...*
> *الشرطة سقطت ...والجيش عايزين يسقطوه ...والقضاة اهانوهم واتهموهم بالتزوير ....*
> *مافيش كبير ..حتى اللى عمل فيها كبير طلع اكبر نصاب ....*
> *فاضل لنا اية ؟؟؟*



بالعكس هما مزودوهاش اصلا
بص يعمنا القصه كلها انهم بيمثلو دور
تم أخراجه باحكام واللى ساعد فى الاخراج " جهل الشعب المصرى "
انا زى ما قولت
اللى هيدى الامان للمجلس العسكرى هو اللى هياكول التورته لوحده
وهيبقى قدامه حلين
اما ان ينهض بالشعب المصرى
او سيلحق بمبارك فى السجن بعد حوالى 8 سنوات بعد ما الشعب يكون تشبع بالسياسه 
الشعب دلوقتى جعان سياسه خليه ياكول لحد ما يشبع وبعدها يعرف يختار صح
مجرد وجهة نظر شخصيه لا تفرض نفسها ع الاخرين


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بالعكس هما مزودوهاش اصلا
> بص يعمنا القصه كلها انهم بيمثلو دور
> تم أخراجه باحكام واللى ساعد فى الاخراج " جهل الشعب المصرى "
> انا زى ما قولت
> ...


حلوة دى يا ميناااااااااا


----------



## Critic (18 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DcAAmK8pXB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (18 أبريل 2012)

*المرشح مرسي (الاستبن) *
*إذا فاز سيبقى في الرئاسة لمدة أربعة سنوات*
* أو*
* 000 60 كيلو *
* أيهما أقرب......*
*

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Haa7CPzDkwE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2012)

*ولا يزال المدلس يكذب .... هل هو حمار لا يفهم ؟؟؟ أم يستحمر المصريين
*
[YOUTUBE]GkTFScbexEk&feature=player_embedded
[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

يحاول بكل الطرق ان يبرر موقفة حتى لا يظهر بمظهر الكاذب


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

​


----------

